# bump steer (automotive)



## panderetita1986

Hola gente,

Una consulta para Uds.: quiero traducir "bump steer" al castellano, se trata del impacto en la dirección de un vehículo que se produce al pasar por baches, caminos en mal estado, etc. Se me ocurre "dirección de impacto", "dirección de golpe", pero realmente me suena espantoso. ¿A alguien se le ocurre una traduccion mejor?

¡Gracias!


----------



## lily8

Una pregunta: 
¿Se refiere al sistema de suspensión frente a dicho impacto?


----------



## panderetita1986

Podría decirse que sí, el vehículo no se te descontrola tan fácil cuando pasás por baches, por ejemplo. El tema es como traducir "bump steer".


----------



## lily8

*Amortiguación*, perhaps? 

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/amortiguación


----------



## drlith

Creo que necesitas una frase descriptiva, quizá algo como _desvío de ruedas por bache/golpe_?


----------



## panderetita1986

Gracias por su ayuda - a ambos. No, no puedo traducirlo como amortiguación. Preciso alguna expresión en español parecida para describir el efecto sobre la dirección del vehículo provocado por los baches. Algo como lo que propuso Drlith pero que igual sigue sonando raro.


----------



## AoH

panderetita1986 said:


> Gracias por su ayuda - a ambos. No, no puedo traducirlo como amortiguación. Preciso alguna expresión en español parecida para describir el efecto sobre la dirección del vehículo provocado por los baches. Algo como lo que propuso Drlith pero que igual sigue sonando raro.



Pero, ¿dirección en el sentido de trayectoria o en el sentido del sistema de 
que controla la dirección del vehículo?


----------



## panderetita1986

Trayectoria


----------



## chitaparedes

Podria Ser "impacto" Que Tiene El Vehiculo Al Pasar Por Los Baches


----------



## panderetita1986

Comprendo, pero sigue sonando muy largo. Aparentemente no hay expresiones "económicas" en español para "bump steer" así que ya estoy perdiendo las esperanzas....


----------



## chitaparedes

Que Tal Alto Impacto????


----------



## drlith

panderetita1986 said:


> Comprendo, pero sigue sonando muy largo. Aparentemente no hay expresiones "económicas" en español para "bump steer" así que ya estoy perdiendo las esperanzas....



If it's any consolation, "bump steer" sounds funny to me in English.


----------



## Nicolay77

La definición que encontré en un diccionario de términos automovilísticos fue: "Falta de fijeza de la dirección".

Pongo aquí las definiciones, tomadas de un Diccionario automotriz:

dirección, Falta de fijeza de la.
Es la tendencia de algunos vehículos a virar o desviarse bruscamente cuando la rueda tropieza con un saliente o encuentra un bache. La condición es causada por los movimientos de las ruedas cuando sube y baja (durante el bote y rebote) ocurren como resultado de la falta compatibilidad entre el varillaje la dirección y los movimientos de la suspensión provocando la desviación de una de las ruedas en los rebotes.​​dirección, Trepidación de la.
Movimiento brusco del volante debido a que los choques recibidos por las ruedas delanteras repercuten en el volante, a través del varillaje de la dirección.​


----------



## Benzene

_El significado de "bump steer" es la tendencia del sistema de dirección (de un vehículo) a virar bruscamente en una dirección cuando una o ambas ruedas delanteras experimentan un bache repentino. 
Este efecto indeseado es causado por componentes de dirección o suspensión desgastados, dañados o desalineados.

No conozco la traducción del término en español, lo siento.

Saludos,
*Benzene*_


----------

